# MINNESOTA SPRING CLASSIC THIS SATURDAY!



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

The Minnesota Spring Classic (National Kennel Club Field Trial) is this Saturday April 14th in Bigelow, MN!

Anyone interested in squirrel dogs should try and make it. SPECTATOR'S WELCOME!

The Morning Squirrel Hunt has a registration deadline of 8:00 am. There are other events (Bench Show, Treeing Contest, Raffle) scheduled throughout the day all the way to an Evening **** Hunt that has a registration deadline of 8:00 pm! That is over 12 hours of Cur and Feist action!

There will be signs posted in Bigelow which you can follow when you get to town. The Club House is on the southeast side of town.


----------

